# Feather Flyer Video



## Big Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

Feather Flyer Promo Video


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll pass....Let's see some killing over them. I can take video of a fake decoy spread in a field...come on where's the KILLIN' !!! :sniper:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Not really what I expected of them. I don't think they look all they great or realistic to my eyes but time will tell how they look to the birds. I think for snows that are working vertically, they will give a nice appearance of movement on the ground almost like birds hopping around but I don't like how they look from a horizontal viewpoint.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've heard some good things about them from hunters who have been using them and opinions I respect. I've got 6 of them to test out this spring so I'll see first hand.


----------



## Big Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

We just did the frst video hunt with them last week, in NW MO. We hunted 3 days and 2 scouting days and we killed over 150.

Everybird we killed was decoyed. The last day the birds were keying in so much on the flyers we put 4 of tem in the kill hole and killed birds right over them.

They are not a cure all they add realistic non-static movement to the spread.

the video editor is extremely busy right now doing t.v. shows. i will put up some killing over these ecoys as soon as the studio is open to me.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

They look alright i might get a few next year.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have six i am going to try out this year.

I mounted them to my vortex......look pretty good. But will tell if the birds think they look good in about three weeks.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Not impressed. Put a sillo sock flyer up in a spread. And walk 1/2 mile away and look back at the spread. That impresses me..


----------



## blue geese (Apr 1, 2008)

look good to me. might have to try some


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

The video shows the strengths and weaknesses. Thanks!


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

I like them, plan to hunt over them. Will post pictures.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

They look darn good IMO. They are kind of like the Sillosock fliers, the more you have the better they look. 30 of those on the up wind side of the spread would look killer.


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Another decoy I don't need to buy, and will still kill just as many geese.
Looks like more money for the victory beers after the hunt. :beer:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I can't say that those get the blood pumpin... They dont look like something that would store well in the trailer.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't own any yet - but I thought the storage was the strength of them. SS fliers don't store or keep their shape well.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I think if you had a bunch of them and spread them out in lines on the up wind side of the spread they would look awesome.


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

Ya they look good but im not going to pay 40 bucks for 1, i would rather spend my money on full bodys.


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

They better start killing birds on video with these things if they want to sell any of them just another gadget that cost money


----------



## timber hunter (Aug 27, 2004)

I doubt that they are having any trouble selling them since they already raised the price on them!


----------

